# Secret Beach???



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi guys, bit random this but I remember when I first arrived in Dubai, our boss took us on a quick detour near the Palm Jebel Ali, to a beach where there were some old style barasti beach huts, and told us that there were dolphins there also.

Now I have tried to drive there again, and looked for it on google earth but to no avail........

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hi guys, bit random this but I remember when I first arrived in Dubai, our boss took us on a quick detour near the Palm Jebel Ali, to a beach where there were some old style barasti beach huts, and told us that there were dolphins there also.
> 
> Now I have tried to drive there again, and looked for it on google earth but to no avail........
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


Would you mind sharing whatever wonderful substance you're smoking with the rest of the group? j/k.

Does sound pretty cool though, if you happen to find it let me know! Id love to go hang out someplace like that for a day.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If I told you it would no longer be secret...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Should we tell you and risk the chance of it being swamped in 2 weeks, by everyoen doing a search on google?
Maybe a pm would be better ?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Should we tell you and risk the chance of it being swamped in 2 weeks, by everyoen doing a search on google?
> Maybe a pm would be better ?


PM would serve just fine thanks!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Not so secret anymore Bigjimbo.
just spoke to a mate that takes tourists there for BBQ's.


----------



## SAHM (Nov 30, 2010)

Please PM me too with details PLEASE


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Its not that secret, it was advertised in the Timeout Magazine - Its also detailed on the website


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The cats outta the bag!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Dozza said:


> Its not that secret, it was advertised in the Timeout Magazine - Its also detailed on the website


Think you will find that the beach in timeout is the secret beach is in RAK.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

stewart said:


> Think you will find that the beach in timeout is the secret beach is in RAK.


Yeah tried that and it was a s**thole! I found it and it was disgusting.


----------

